# Advice on Plastic 55 gal. drums as feeders.



## farmlifeusa (Mar 18, 2005)

Hello Everyone! What is the best way to cut a 55 gallon platic drum in half to use as a feeder/ waterer. Thanks in advance for any help. Dennis


----------



## Paula (Jun 3, 2002)

We drill a hole in the middle and use a jigsaw.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Cut them leanth wise and then attach to a frame that way the troughs are almost 3 feet long. more critters can drink or eat from them that way...


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

A simple circular saw works nicely to cut the plastic barrels. Wear safety glasses as a precaution!


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Just cut two yesterday, sawzall with demolition blade worked great.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

I've used a chain saw. That works, too.

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------



## Celtic Herritag (Jul 14, 2005)

You can use anything to cut them just depends on what you have around, I love using 55 gallon drums as feed and water buckets, just wish I could find more. We cut the top off of one and used it as an "Oakie Swimming Pool" as we dubbed it.


----------



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

I cut mine long ways (top to bottom) for feed or across for water, The feed ones I drill a small hole in the base at each end so water will drain easily. I use a jig saw to cut mine, but have used a sawzall also, I just controll the jig saw better, lol.

Carol K


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

I was just pondering this a few days ago. Mine don't have lids so lengthwise isn't an option.I was going to cut each one in thirds. Using the bottoms for water and figured the two rings left would be good planters for vegetables, strawberries etc.They'd be easier to fence the deer and rabbits out with just a wire ring or put a trellis in and put vine crop in.


----------



## PezzoNovante (Jun 11, 2002)

Whichever way you slice them, be sure to attach them a sturdy frame. Our steers routinely knocked them over until we lashed them down to an old, heavy steel frame.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

The bulls just love to roll them around the pasture. I do not enjoy looking for them.
Ox


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

These plastic 55 gallon barrels are a slip fit into a 24 inch big rig truck tire. I take 3 pieces of angle iron and make a L shaped bracket a few inches long. In each flat of the bracket I drill 1 hole. I bolt through the holes in the bracket with one to the barrel and the other to the tire side wall at 120 degree intervals. I usually cut a hole in the side of the barrel and I make salt/mineral feeders. I have never had the Angus cattle to turn one of these over. They can push it around a bit so on most of the ones I make I install an eye bolt in the tire and use a chain to fasten the feeder to a tree.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

I unscrew the white or clear 3" caps then use my cordless sawzall or circle saw and follow the seam around. Works great! A friend ties about 10 or 12 together with short thick rope and them drags them around the fields with his 4 wheeler to whereever he wants, works for both sheep and cows...


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

Celtic Herritag said:


> You can use anything to cut them just depends on what you have around, I love using 55 gallon drums as feed and water buckets, just wish I could find more. We cut the top off of one and used it as an "Oakie Swimming Pool" as we dubbed it.


Are you near any dairies? I pay $3 per barrel from the dairy suppliers nearby. The ones I got for my duck nest boxes had AWFUL chemical smells (they knew they were going for birds so the chemicals were NOT supposed to be something that would harm the birds) but I also got a few white ones that had formaldehyde in them. I figure I'll start using those instead of the others. At any rate, That would be one place to look. Hospital laundry rooms, carwashes, Pickle-making places, Coca Cola, Pepsi, etc. etc. etc. all have carried drums at one point in time.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Another idea for a feeder is a culvert (the plastic ones). Cut them in half, and you can get a feeder with some length to it. I have heard of people also using these for water troughs.



Jeff


----------



## farmlifeusa (Mar 18, 2005)

Thank you for all you help. I used a skilsaw and had it done in about 5 min. I then drill holes in the rim of both sides and used wood and wire to make them stay put! Thanks again!


----------

